# Looking to adopt (for a friend) CT area



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have a friend who lost her female rescue gsd a few months ago, she had adopted her at 8 years of age, with quite a few health issues, had her for probably 3 years, and she just passed.

Anyhow, she's looking to adopt, she doesn't want to travel out of state, rescue, shelter, private. She's open to any..

She is looking for a male atleast 1 year old, (no puppies),,MUST be good with young kids (she has young grandchildren), must be good with people, she lives with her husband in the country. 

If anyone comes across anything she might be interested in, please feel free to email me the info, she is living in the stone age with no computer access


----------

